# [gelöst] lirc und vlc

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Weiß jemand, wie man über lirc die Fernbedienung mit vlc nutzen kann?

Ich habe die Fernbedienung meiner terratec T2. Ohne solche Verrenkungen wie http://wiki.videolan.org/How_to_Use_Lirc. Ohne .lircrc reagiert vlc auf 2 Tasten:LEFT und RIGHT. (genau so, wie ich es für die Tastatur L und R konfiguriert habe.) Im Prinzip brauche ich nur Pause/Play (Ich habe versucht in der /etc/lircd.conf 

```
PAUSE                0x0077
```

 durch 

```
SPACE                0x0077
```

 zu ersetzten (ist an der Tastatur als Pause/Play konfiguriert). Bringt aber nichts.Last edited by flammenflitzer on Tue May 12, 2009 5:42 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## gekko247

Moin, Moin,

das sollte helfen.

~/.lircrc

```

begin

   prog = vlc

   button = PLAY 

   config = key-play

end

begin   

        prog = vlc

   button = PAUSE 

   config = key-play-pause

end

```

Die Einstellung für button musst du aus deiner /etc/lirc/lircd.conf entnehmen.

```

Fullscreen -> key-fullscreen

Play/Pause -> key-play-pause

Pause only -> key-pause

Play only -> key-play

Faster -> key-faster

Slower -> key-slower

Next -> key-next

Previous -> key-prev

Stop -> key-stop

Position -> key-position

Very short backwards jump -> key-jump-extrashort

Very short forward jump -> key-jump+extrashort

Short backwards jump -> key-jump-short

Short forward jump -> key-jump+short

Medium backwards jump -> key-jump-medium

Medium forward jump -> key-jump+medium

Long backwards jump -> key-jump-long

Long forward jump -> key-jump+long

Activate -> key-nav-activate

Navigate up -> key-nav-up

Navigate down -> key-nav-down

Navigate left -> key-nav-left

Navigate right -> key-nav-right

Go to the DVD menu -> key-disc-menu

Select previous DVD title -> key-title-prev

Select next DVD title -> key-title-next

Select prev DVD chapter -> key-chapter-prev

Select next DVD chapter -> key-chapter-next

Quit -> key-quit

Volume up -> key-vol-up

Volume down -> key-vol-down

Mute -> key-vol-mute

Subtitle delay up -> key-subdelay-up

Subtitle delay down -> key-subdelay-down

Audio delay up -> key-audiodelay-up

Audio delay down -> key-audiodelay-down

Cycle audio track -> key-audio-track

Cycle subtitle track -> key-subtitle-track

Cycle source aspect ratio -> key-aspect-ratio

Cycle video crop -> key-crop

Cycle deinterlace modes -> key-deinterlace

Show interface -> key-intf-show

Hide interface -> key-intf-hide

Take video snapshot -> key-snapshot

Go back in browsing history -> key-history-back

Go forward in browsing history -> key-history-forward

Record -> key-record

Dump -> key-dump

Crop one pixel from the top of the video -> key-crop-top

Uncrop one pixel from the top of the video -> key-uncrop-top

Crop one pixel from the left of the video -> key-crop-left

Uncrop one pixel from the left of the video -> key-uncrop-left

Crop one pixel from the bottom of the video -> key-crop-bottom

Uncrop one pixel from the bottom of the video -> key-uncrop-bottom

Crop one pixel from the right of the video -> key-crop-right

Uncrop one pixel from the right of the video -> key-uncrop-right

Set playlist bookmark 1 -> key-set-bookmark1

Set playlist bookmark 2 -> key-set-bookmark2

Set playlist bookmark 3 -> key-set-bookmark3

Set playlist bookmark 4 -> key-set-bookmark4

Set playlist bookmark 5 -> key-set-bookmark5

Set playlist bookmark 6 -> key-set-bookmark6

Set playlist bookmark 7 -> key-set-bookmark7

Set playlist bookmark 8 -> key-set-bookmark8

Set playlist bookmark 9 -> key-set-bookmark9

Set playlist bookmark 10 -> key-set-bookmark10

Play playlist bookmark 1 -> key-play-bookmark1

Play playlist bookmark 2 -> key-play-bookmark2

Play playlist bookmark 3 -> key-play-bookmark3

Play playlist bookmark 4 -> key-play-bookmark4

Play playlist bookmark 5 -> key-play-bookmark5

Play playlist bookmark 6 -> key-play-bookmark6

Play playlist bookmark 7 -> key-play-bookmark7

Play playlist bookmark 8 -> key-play-bookmark8

Play playlist bookmark 9 -> key-play-bookmark9

Play playlist bookmark 10 -> key-play-bookmark10 

```

Grüße

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ irw

0000000000010077 00 PAUSE terratec

00000000000100cf 00 PLAY terratec
```

 Funktioniert nicht.

```
/etc/lircd.conf

                POWER                0x0074

                PAUSE                0x0077

```

Muß ich bei vlc noch etwas einstellen? Ja. http://www.mythdora.com/?q=node/3609

```
Assuming you're using LIRC for your remote control handling, you'll need to tell VLC to hook into it. Edit your ~/.vlc/vlcrc, finding the "#control=" command. Un-comment it out by removing the "#", and set it to "control=lirc" (without the quotes).
```

 Hat einmal funktioniert. Dann nicht mehr. Ich muß die ~/.config/vlc/vlcrc schreibgeschütz abspeichern, dann funktioniert es dauerhaft.

----------

